# Lapsus cálami (error de captura)



## JeSuisSnob

Hola, Foreros. Quisiera preguntarles si la locución latina "lapsus cálami" se puede aplicar por extensión a cualquier error de captura:

*lapsus cálami*. Loc. lat. que significa literalmente ‘error de la pluma’. Se emplea como locución nominal masculina con el sentido de ‘error involuntario que se comete al escribir’: _«La explicación de esta frase como errata de imprenta o lapsus cálami_ _debe rechazarse»_ (Madariaga _Colón_ [Esp. 1940-47]). Es invariable en plural (→ plural, 1k): _los lapsus cálami_.
http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=lapsus%20cálami
_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005_
_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_ 

Agradezco mucho sus respuestas. Reciban un saludo.


----------



## Bocha

Hola:

No sé que quieres decir con "error de captura".

En general cuando uno comete una equivocación de cualquier tipo, se puede decir:

_Perdón, fue un lapsus._

Si le agregamos _calami,_ _linguae_, etc. ya entramos en el terreno de lo humorístico o de la pedantería


----------



## piraña utria

Hola:

Disculpa mi ignorancia, ¿qué es error de captura?, ¿reproducir mal un dato o algo así?

Saludos,

PS: Me crucé con Bocha. Saludos.


----------



## JeSuisSnob

He aquí dos errores de captura:

"me dije*t*on que los ayuda*e*a" ["me dijeron que los ayudara"]

Yerros al capturar (o al teclear).

Saludos.


----------



## piraña utria

Hola otra vez:

Sí, yo creo sin ninguna duda que eso es un _lapsus cálami _o _lapsus a secas _como expresó Bocha. Al menos así lo utilizo.

Saludos,


----------



## Bocha

Hola:

Ah... un _typo_. (¡uy...  perdón!) errata de imprenta

Salvo que sea irónicamente, es mejor decir errata, _un error de tecla_, _una tecla equivocada,_ los "latinajos" son humorísticos, pedantes o tecnicismos.


----------



## piraña utria

Hola amigos:

No sé si será por mi campo profesional, pero confieso que las expresiones "dedo", "error de dedo", "typo" y otras similares, las aprendí en este sitio. 

Me encantan todas, pero además de "error de reproducción" y otras largas, "lapsus" es para mí ideal.

Tal vez es cuestión de gustos.

Saludos,


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Les agradezco las respuestas, Bocha y Piraña. Reciban un saludo.


----------



## Mangato

Lapsus linguae, no me parece una expresión pedante. Culta a lo sumo. _Un lapsus línguae, la inoportuna confusión de una palabra con otra, es con frecuencia muy reveladora de intenciones o preocupaciones reprimidas._ Lo utilizamos normalmente para definir el error de pronunciar una palabra inconveniente, lo que vulgarmentes decimos me traicionó la mente, y que luego justificamos con un  _en que estaría yo pensando._

También tenemos, y eso sí que podría considerarse pedante, el lapsus nemotécnico, que conocemos vulgarmente como laguna mental o quedar con la mente en blanco.

Saludos,


----------



## chics

Hola.

No es lo mismo un error de tecleo, de imprenta, ortográfico... que un lapsus. Los ejemplos "dijeton" y "ayudearía" son errores, no lapsus. Un lapsus es decir u escribir una palabra completamente distinta, el nombre de una persona por otra, dos palabras que en principio no tienen nada que ver... aunque pueden tener algunas letras parecidas ("me dijeron que los _desayunaría_, perdón, ayudaría") o estar vinculadas por alguna asociación de ideas en ese momento por el que comete el lapsus. A veces también ocurre por que queremos utilizar una palabra parecida a otra (o no tanto) que a menudo se usa juntamente con una tercera, y al decir esta tercera nos viene a la cabeza más rápidamente esa otra palabra que no es la que queríamos decir.


----------



## Polizón

Bocha said:


> Hola:
> 
> No sé que quieres decir con "error de captura".
> 
> En general cuando uno comete una equivocación de cualquier tipo, se puede decir:
> 
> _Perdón, fue un lapsus._
> 
> Si le agregamos _calami,_ _linguae_, etc. ya entramos en el terreno de lo humorístico o de la pedantería


 
Me parece que la duda ya está aclarada. Lo que no está claro es, mi estimado Bocha, ¿qué te lleva a pensar que decir agregar _linguae _o _calami _a _lapsus _es un acto de pedantería? 
Desde mi punto de vista es simplemente aclarar que el _lapsus _es oral o escrito. Ciertamente en este foro, solamente se producen _lapsus calami _(excluyendo, claro, a los errores de digitación), pues las personas escriben y pueden equivocarse al hacerlo, pero decir _lapsus calami _no me parece pedante. 
Moderate che.
Saludos,
Polizón


----------



## mirx

Polizón said:


> Me parece que la duda ya está aclarada. Lo que no está claro es, mi estimado Bocha, ¿qué te lleva a pensar que decir agregar _linguae _o _calami _a _lapsus _es un acto de pedantería?
> Desde mi punto de vista es simplemente aclarar que el _lapsus _es oral o escrito. Ciertamente en este foro, solamente se producen _lapsus calami _(excluyendo, claro, a los errores de digitación), pues las personas escriben y pueden equivocarse al hacerlo, pero decir _lapsus calami _no me parece pedante.
> Moderate che.
> Saludos,
> Polizón


 
Pues yo estoy de acuerdo con Bocha, los "latinajos" como dijo él; deben evitarse en lo posible en español. ¿Por qué? Pues porque ya existen en español palabras para designar las mismas cosas, usar latinismos es equivalente a usar anglicismos o galicismos sin que haya un fundamento válido.

Ahora, ciertamente en ámbitos como el derecho los términos son más usuales, o sea, son tecnisimos propios de esa área por lo que son válidos. 

De la forma en que lo veo, sería pedante que una persona los ulitlizara en el habla coloquial creyéndose más culto cuando en realidad es lo contrario. 

O bien, humorísticamente para parodiar a alguien pedante o simplemente para darle un tono jocoso a la conversación.

Saludos.


----------



## Polizón

mirx said:


> Pues yo estoy de acuerdo con Bocha, los "latinajos" como dijo él; deben evitarse en lo posible en español. ¿Por qué? Pues porque ya existen en español palabras para designar las mismas cosas, usar latinismos es equivalente a usar anglicismos o galicismos sin que haya un fundamento válido.
> 
> Ahora, ciertamente en ámbitos como el derecho los términos son más usuales, o sea, son tecnisimos propios de esa área por lo que son válidos.
> 
> De la forma en que lo veo, sería pedante que una persona los ulitlizara en el habla coloquial creyéndose más culto cuando en realidad es lo contrario.
> 
> O bien, humorísticamente para parodiar a alguien pedante o simplemente para darle un tono jocoso a la conversación.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Cuestión de opiniones mirx. No creo que el latinismo en cuestión se deba reservar solamente al lenguaje jurídico. Tampoco creo que este foro sea para habla coloquial precisamente. Si hay una pregunta, entonces quienes tienen erudición en determinado tema o una opinión que dar, responden la interrogante (es un foro de discusión para absolver dudas). Pero de ninguna manera considero que el escribir "lapsus cálami" sea un acto de pedantería, máxime si es reconocido por la RAE (hasta castellanizado está. Incluso se le ha colocado una tilde para indicar que su pronunciación es esdrújula)
Pero si saca roncha, entonces lo dejamos en simplemente "lapsus" o mejor aún: "error".
Saludos,
Polizón


----------



## mirx

Polizón said:


> Cuestión de opiniones mirx. Todo lo es No creo que el latinismo en cuestión se deba reservar solamente al lenguaje jurídico. Nunca lo insinué Tampoco creo que este foro sea para habla coloquial precisamente Ciertamente no lo es.  Pero de ninguna manera considero que el escribir "lapsus cálami" sea un acto de pedantería, no necesariamente máxime si es reconocido por la RAE (hasta castellanizado está.
> Pero si saca roncha, entonces lo dejamos en simplemente "lapsus" o mejor aún: "error".
> Saludos,
> Polizón


 
Saludos otra vez.


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Esto se ha puesto bueno. 

Comparto la opinión de Polizón. Y como él mismo dice: la duda está aclarada.

Mangato, Chics, Polizón y Mirx, también les agradezco. Reciban un saludo.


----------



## Vampiro

JeSuisSnob said:


> He aquí dos errores de captura:
> 
> "me dije*t*on que los ayuda*e*a" ["me dijeron que los ayudara"]
> 
> Yerros al capturar (o al teclear).
> 
> Saludos.


Hola.
Para mi eso no sería un "lapsus cálami", sino un "lapsus teclae"
Saludos.
_


----------



## alexacohen

Vampiro said:


> Hola.
> Para mi eso no sería un "lapsus cálami", sino un "lapsus teclae"
> _


Totalmente de acuerdo. Si vamos a emplear la expresión con propiedad, atengámonos a su significado - que es error de pluma (cálamo), por lo tanto un error que se comete al escribir con pluma.

También estarían los lapsus bolígraphi, lapsus lapiceri y lapsus graphiti.

Y finalmente, un _lapsus linguae_ sería, por ejemplo, decir "ay, qué pene más grande" en lugar de "ay, qué pena más grande", error que, como muy bien dice Mangato, tratamos de justificar _a posteriori_ con un "en qué estaría yo pensando".


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Aunque el tantas veces loado como denostado DRAE acentúa 'cálami', siendo una frase latina, yo prescindiría del acento, ya que entre las sutilezas y complejidades del latín no existía ese signo ortográfico (y no parece que sintiesen necesidad de él).
Tampoco ponemos el acento gráfico en otras palabras extranjeras que, de ser españolas, habrían de llevarlo.
Y después de celebrar el humor de Vampiro y Alexa, el 'lapsus calami' (como ambos saben) se utiliza cualquiera que sea el instrumento de escritura, el 'lapsus linguae' para el lenguaje hablado, pero ignoro como se llama el lapsus cuando se trata de errores en el lenguaje por señas.
Por último, no lo veo ni pedante ni humorístico. Puede serlo según la ocasión en que se use. 
Como en el chiste de Jaimito, cuando su madre le ordena:
- Sube a casa 'ipso facto', que quiere decir inmediatamente
- Mamá, subiré 'motu proprio', que quiere decir cuando me salga de las narices.
(Jaimito fue más contundente, pero para el caso basta con las narices)


----------



## Polizón

Manuel: Yo creo que la tilde obedece a que ya se castellanizó el vapuleado "lapsus cálami". Es igual que memorándum. 
Vampiro, Alexa y Manuel: Me han hecho reir. Gracias. Están demoliendo un edificio justo detrás de mi oficina y no saben cómo me retumba la cabeza. Tengo una _¿Testa dolorus?_
Polizón


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Polizón said:


> Manuel: Yo creo que la tilde obedece a que ya se castellanizó el vapuleado "lapsus cálami". Es igual que memorándum.
> Vampiro, Alexa y Manuel: Me han hecho reir. Gracias. Están demoliendo un edificio justo detrás de mi oficina y no saben cómo me retumba la cabeza. Tengo una _¿Testa dolorus?_
> Polizón



Por supuesto que obedece a haberse castellanizado la frase en latín. Que es justamente lo que no me gusta, pues la castellanización se queda a medias.
Algunos de los que escriben memorándum usan el plural memoranda. 
¿En que quedamos?
Por otra parte, ignoro la razón de dar por seguro de que en Roma clásica la palabra calami fuese esdrújula.


----------



## JeSuisSnob

alexacohen said:


> Totalmente de acuerdo. Si vamos a emplear la expresión con propiedad, atengámonos a su significado - que es error de pluma (cálamo), por lo tanto un error que se comete al escribir con pluma.
> 
> También estarían los lapsus bolígraphi, lapsus lapiceri y lapsus graphiti.
> 
> Y finalmente, un _lapsus linguae_ sería, por ejemplo, decir "ay, qué pene más grande" en lugar de "ay, qué pena más grande", error que, como muy bien dice Mangato, tratamos de justificar _a posteriori_ con un "en qué estaría yo pensando".


 
Ja ja ja, muy buen ejemplo, Alexa.

Les agradezco, Alexa, Vampiro, y Manuel por sus contribuciones.


----------



## Jellby

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Por supuesto que obedece a haberse castellanizado la frase en latín. Que es justamente lo que no me gusta, pues la castellanización se queda a medias.



Siempre queda la opción de escribirla en latín, sin acentos... pero, eso sí, en cursiva.


----------



## Jenesaisrien

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Por supuesto que obedece a haberse castellanizado la frase en latín. Que es justamente lo que no me gusta, pues la castellanización se queda a medias.
> Algunos de los que escriben memorándum usan el plural memoranda.
> ¿En que quedamos?
> Por otra parte, ignoro la razón de dar por seguro de que en Roma clásica la palabra calami fuese esdrújula.




Concuerdo respecto del uso de la tilde, desde mi punto de vista queda  artificial ya que como mencionaste el griego y el latín se rigen por un sistema de acentuación totalmente diferente, y resulta una castellanización un poco a la fuerza.  Pero supongo que es materia opinable...
Acerca de  la acentuación, en griego existe la palabra _kálamos, ou_ : esdrújula,  infiero  que el _calamus, i _ del latín proviene de aquel término griego. Ambos significan lo mismo, vara o caña, posteriormente pluma de escribir.  Por lo pronto  la a de la penúltima sílaba de _calamus_ es breve, con lo cual el acento recae necesariamente en la antepenúltima sílaba.


----------



## Jellby

En todo caso, no siempre se mantiene la acentuación. La palabra "élite", que en español la pronunciamos tal cual, esdrújula, en su origen francés se pronuncia "elit", bisílaba y aguda. No creo que haya que rasgarse las vestiduras por adaptar la grafía a lo que se pronuncia, cuando se trata de palabras o expresiones plenamente incorporadas al idioma español.


----------



## mirx

Jellby said:


> En todo caso, no siempre se mantiene la acentuación. La palabra "élite", que en español la pronunciamos tal cual, esdrújula, en su origen francés se pronuncia "elit", bisílaba y aguda. No creo que haya que rasgarse las vestiduras por adaptar la grafía a lo que se pronuncia, cuando se trata de palabras o expresiones plenamente incorporadas al idioma español.


 
En México es "elite", sin tilde y grave, y se pronuncia tal cual.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

ăJenesaisrien: En el Drae, se dive que cálamo procede del latín calamus, con acento breve sobre la segunda a, como el que reproduzco.

Jellby: Efectivamente, y como ya dije más arriba, en español no ponemos acento gráfico en palabras tomadas de otros idiomas, que de ser españolas deberían llevarlo. No hay que rasgarse las vestiduras por esa nimiedad. Ni siquiera por el extendido menosprecio de los acentos gráficos en escritos de universitarios.


----------



## Polizón

Jellby said:


> En todo caso, no siempre se mantiene la acentuación. La palabra "élite", que en español la pronunciamos tal cual, esdrújula, en su origen francés se pronuncia "elit", bisílaba y aguda. No creo que haya que rasgarse las vestiduras por adaptar la grafía a lo que se pronuncia, cuando se trata de palabras o expresiones plenamente incorporadas al idioma español.


 
Al parecer "élite" ingresó al español vía escrita y por ello lo de la tilde esdrújula, que en francés no le da la fuerza de voz en la sílaba sino que hace sonora la letra.

Pero volviendo al tema de _lapsus cálami _o "error de pluma" considero que no debe hacerse mayor cambio al asunto, pues en lugar de homogeneizar el idioma lo vamos a volver más confuso. 

Ahora bien, tan solo decir _lapsus_ ya nos refiere a un error. Si es oral, de pluma (de puño y letra) o de tecla, creo que no reviste mayor importancia.

Saludos,

Polizón


----------



## ToñoTorreón

mirx said:


> En México es "elite", sin tilde y grave, y se pronuncia tal cual.



Por acá yo la uso esdrújula y con acento (é-li-te). En los periódicos solamente la he visto de esta manera. 

Cuando dices que la proncuncias tal cual, ¿te refieres a que la pronuncias e-lí-te o e-lít?


----------



## mirx

mirx said:


> En México es "elite", sin tilde y_* grave*_, y se pronuncia tal cual.


 


ToñoTorreón said:


> Cuando dices que la proncuncias tal cual, ¿te refieres a que la pronuncias e-lí-te o e-lít?


 
De la forma en que se pronuncian las palabras graves.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

O sea que dices elíte... 

No he oído a nadie usar esa pronunciación.


----------



## mirx

ToñoTorreón said:


> No he oído a nadie usar esa pronunciación.


 
Pues sí que está raro porque, repito, esa es la escritura y la pronunciación en México -el*i*te-.

Una búsqueda rapidísima en Google me arrojó 700 mil casos de elite y sólo 130 mil de élite, imagino que estás en estos últimos. Y bueno, también es cierto que habrá muchos que escriban élite, pero la pronunciación que siempre se escucha en los medios nacionales es la llana.

Saludos.


----------



## Vampiro

Consulta:
¿Élite/elite viene ser un lapsus llanus o un lapsus esdrujulus?
Saludos.
_


----------



## alexacohen

Un caso grave de lapsus agudus, Vampiro.

La discusión, en todo caso, se está poniendo demasiado elitista para mi.


----------



## JeSuisSnob

alexacohen said:


> Un caso grave de lapsus agudus, Vampiro.
> 
> La discusión, en todo caso, se está poniendo demasiado elitista para mi.


 
Ja ja. Continúo con la digresión: yo también uso "élite". Reciban un saludo.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Busqué en Google, y en los primeros 50 resultados de "elite" el único periódico que aparece es La Jornada. De hecho me parece que la mayoría se refiere al nombre comercial de diferentes productos o servicios, o a que no acentúan la E por ser mayúscula.

En el caso de "élite" aparecen El Universal, El Siglo, Milenio, El Periódico de México, Letras Libres, El Economista, etc.

El DPD dice:

*élite* o *elite*. Ambas acentuaciones son válidas. La voz francesa _élite,_ que significa ‘minoría selecta o rectora’ y se pronuncia en francés [elít], se adaptó al español en la forma llana _elite_ [elíte]; pero la grafía francesa _élite,_ que circuló como extranjerismo durante un tiempo, dio lugar a que muchas personas pronunciasen esta voz francesa interpretando la tilde a la manera española, es decir, como palabra esdrújula. Aunque esta pronunciación es antietimológica, es hoy la más extendida incluso entre personas cultas; por ello, la grafía _élite_ y la pronunciación esdrújula correspondiente se consideran también correctas.


----------



## mirx

ToñoTorreón said:


> Busqué en Google, y en los primeros 50 resultados de "elite" el único periódico que aparece es La Jornada. De hecho me parece que la mayoría se refiere al nombre comercial de diferentes productos o servicios, o a que no acentúan la E por ser mayúscula.
> 
> En el caso de "élite" aparecen El Universal, El Siglo, Milenio, El Periódico de México, Letras Libres, El Economista, etc.
> 
> El DPD dice:
> 
> *élite* o *elite*. Ambas acentuaciones son válidas. La voz francesa _élite,_ que significa ‘minoría selecta o rectora’ y se pronuncia en francés [elít], se adaptó al español en la forma llana _elite_ [elíte]; pero la grafía francesa _élite,_ que circuló como extranjerismo durante un tiempo, dio lugar a que muchas personas pronunciasen esta voz francesa interpretando la tilde a la manera española, es decir, como palabra esdrújula. Aunque esta pronunciación es antietimológica, es hoy la más extendida incluso entre personas cultas; por ello, la grafía _élite_ y la pronunciación esdrújula correspondiente se consideran también correctas.


 

Gracias Toño, ya había visto la entrada del DPD y también había revisado los resultados de Google, effectivamente las primeras páginas son comerciales, pero ¡ey!, es google después de todo. Si vas más adelante ya te contrarás con cientos de publicaciones serias. Y bueno, sigo en la afirmación que aun cuando algunos escriben "élite", lo normal es pronunciarla como grave. Lo mismo nos pasa con período, libido (pr. l*í*bido) y otras más.

Y bueno, a fin de cuentas. El hecho de que tú pronuncies "élite" solo quiere decir que estás entre los más cultos, como dice el DPD. Los demás mexicanos, la mayoría, pues no, no estamos en ese selecto grupo.

Saludos.


----------

